
Climate change is an energy problem, so let's talk honestly about nuclear - bresc
https://www.theguardian.com/science/blog/2017/jun/28/climate-change-energy-problem-lets-talk-honestly-about-nuclear
======
airbreather
It is actually a population and lifestyle issue, manifested by energy use.

------
eip
Once the New Madrid fault has another good shake all anyone will be talking
about in the US is nuclear. And it will definitely be changing the climate of
the entire midwest as those 15 nuclear reactors along the Mississippi suffer
the consequences.

